# Can anyone tell me the difference between the 4265 vs 4265-P?



## H.Moring (Nov 1, 2016)

I just borrowed a 4265 from my neighbor to cook a roast and loved it. So now I want one but don't understand the different numbers. The bottom says it's a Wagner Ware sidney o and then hers says 4265, but when I search the Internet I'm finding ones that have different numbers?

Thank you,
H


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 2, 2016)

I think the P stands for professional.

I have a small round 4248 P that has become dull with age and it's missing the rack that originally came with it.

I'm on the lookout for the small 4269 oval roaster, pictured in the lower right.


----------

